# Rescue Needs Home. So Adorable*



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello I Just Got this From Someone I Know On Facebook. His Name Is Snowy-Hes 1 1/2 Years Old--Add was Posted In The Clyde Michigan Petfinder. I Hope He Gets a home,this is all i Know--I Just wanted to do something To Help--Nickee and Yogi*In Pa*

*He Is At The Humane Society of Blue Water Area.*
*Neutered all shots are up to date and hes wormed.*
*But Hes Not Housebroken. Him and Yogi Would Sure get along.*
*Iam Thinking Thats Why Hes There. They Said He Was Just Groomed.*
*Adoption Fee Was $125.00 Because of that.*


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

So adorable. I hope he finds a wonderful furever home soon. Wish I knew someone in the area who might want him.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Think the person that posted this on facebook=also belongs to SM.*
*My Brain Will Never be able to do facebook to. Ill Try-Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

He's adorable.

Housebreaking isn't a big problem. Mimi was 7.5 yrs old when I acquired her, not housebroken. Puddin taught her within a week where to go to potty - on the pad. She was religious about it after that.

Gimme was almost 5 yrs old when I acquired her, not housebroken. A little patience and some Cheerios had her understanding in a very short time with no problems.

I am hoping someone will make him the love of their life.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I have had much better luck housebreaking older dogs than younger ones. My Audrey was adopted at 6 years old. She took 2 weeks to housebreak. My Lily, who came from a puppy mill supporting. bad pet store, at 6 months of age, took 6 months. I thought that was a killer until our Stormy. Don't know anything about her background but was about 4-5 months old when we first started to foster her. Stormy took a whole year, yup a whole year. And she still has accidents sometimes, thinks the smaller bathmats are pee pee pads. At least I can kinda understand her reasoning. We have to be religious about making sure she goes outside before being allowed to roam free in the house. Experienced "supper fosters" often tell me its easier to house train a male.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, what a cutie!!! :heart: probably be snatched up very soon being so cute and affordable


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Hope Lots Of People See This Little One.*
*If He Was In Pa--He would Be AT My House All ready.*
*Nickee in Pa* Please spread the word++++*


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Nikkee, I am looking and will keep you posted.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He's awfully cute! I sure hope he finds his fur-ever home soon!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I just talked to them and he has already found a new home. Good luck little Snowy and have a wonderful new life.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news.:chili::chili:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh WOW-Snowy Got a Home!!!!!!There is Always Hope out there. Thank You To theboyz For The Follow Ups On This Little One. Nickee & Yogi In Pa**
*And I Posted it--But Deb Listed it first On FaceBook--I Got it from There.*
*Hey We Did A Great Job. Now I Really feel Like I Belong To Sm Group*****


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Oh wow...that's great!!! I'm so glad he will now be a pampered pooch.*


----------

